# Third Dark Heresy Book?



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

What happened to the Dark Heresy series by Sandy Mitchell?

Scourge the Heretic (Feb '08)
Innocence Proves Nothing (Nov '09)

Is this supposed to be a trilogy like every thing else?

I'm waiting for the Omnibus, but book three is not yet even on the radar. Is this series over?


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been wondering as well what is going on with it. I read both of the books and really enjoyed it (the first one started off slow but it picked up a lot and I loved it from around half way on). 

The third one better come out or if not at least some short story to tie it up cause it just leaves you with big cliff hangers iirc.


----------

